# Single 16"X20" mat fitting 11"X14" Photo



## Melissa Royal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello,
I have been on a quest to find a single 16"X20" mat to fit an 11"X14" photo. However, two sites I've tried have failed completely. I tried Golden State Art who canceled and refunded, because they said a 1 piece 16"X20" would break. Also, I tried Pictureframes.com &ndash; Picture frames, ready made picture frames, custom picture frames, custom canvas printing, wood picture frames, metal picture frames, discount picture frames who would not accept my credit card and asked that I send the number through e-mail (I am so not doing that). I only need one. Does anyone know where I can get one? 
Thanks,
Rachael


----------



## CCericola (Jun 6, 2011)

Your local Michaels, AC Moore, or any local art/craft store or framing store can help you.


----------



## HikinMike (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.documounts.com/content/home


----------

